# Wow must be nice



## rockytop (Oct 17, 2009)

We have had zero plowable storms here in Denver proper. A little ice and thats it. What a drag. Last year we were booming at this point, WTH? Any others from around Denver?


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

check out the colorado weather thread in the weather section. that's where we hang out... Welcome


----------

